# Insulatard insulin help?



## Luke.jr (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there guys

I have the follow insulin.

Insulatard insulin by novo nordisk

It's a slow/long acting insulin.

Would just like some help as to the best way to run it?

Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

slow acting insulin is really intended to prevent hypoglycaemia during sleep in diabetics who use insulin.

While some pros use it, they also take short acting with it during meals (which is what diabetics do to..); its less than ideal, as yes, it may make you eat more carbs through the day... but it does so at the expense of using your own insulin i.e if you take short acting, you pin the 'slin, wait, then take in 10g of carbs/iu of 'slin, then, when you feel the insulin spike subside, you can eat more carbs, knowing your own insulin will be secreted- as you own is released in a pulsatile fashion every 10-15mins; with the long acting 'slin in your system, you release less of your own- the question is then, what's the point? with the short acting, you get to "double uP" your insulin spike... driving more nutrients into your cells, and you can do this pre and post workout (with protein + dextrose shakes).

While you may have some long acting, for what its worth, you're likely to get better results for BB with Actrapid (same company) which is fast acting.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I'm looking into insulin usage again.

I thought the longer-acting slin was ideal as it didn't create severe spikes etc, therefore less chance for you to go hypo and feel crappy.

I also thought it had a more sustained way of working that meant your body was continuously supplied with nutrients more so than with the faster-acting spikes.

If you're taking doses higher than what your own body secretes, surely it would be beneficial?

Cheers.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Magsimus said:


> I know this is an old post, but I'm looking into insulin usage again.
> 
> I thought the longer-acting slin was ideal as it didn't create severe spikes etc, therefore less chance for you to go hypo and feel crappy.
> 
> ...


 ive not been using slin for long (under a year) but after having used long, medium and fast acting slin and speaking to a few others on here im of the opinion:

Lantus > every other slin

literally no question about it

and its peakless which you mentioned you are interested in however you can still go hypo on it, in fact its the only insulin that i have gone hypo on


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, I've used novorapid preworkout, carbing up on show day and generally throughout the day. Never had any major issues with it, but it does require a bit more planning and whatnot.

When using insulatard, I used to just bang a load first thing in the morning and then make sure I ate regularly. Far less fuss and I filled out nicely too.

Was going to run it again, but thought I'd have a look around to see if any more anecdotal reports on its usage might've emerged.

Will have look about regarding Lantus.

Cheers.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Magsimus said:


> Yeah, I've used novorapid preworkout, carbing up on show day and generally throughout the day. Never had any major issues with it, but it does require a bit more planning and whatnot.
> 
> When using insulatard, I used to just bang a load first thing in the morning and then make sure I ate regularly. Far less fuss and I filled out nicely too.
> 
> ...


 google insulin glargine (lantus) and its affinity to the IGF receptor

youll see that it is far greater at activating the igf IR than regular human insulin or fast acting

there is a higher risk in having constantly elevated IGF 1 levels (cancer food) but as with any PED you play you pray

and speaking from personal anecdote i got MENTAL pumps, increased hunger and constant fullness from using it (im not a lantus rep)


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

swole troll said:


> google insulin glargine (lantus) and its affinity to the IGF receptor
> 
> youll see that it is far greater at activating the igf IR than regular human insulin or fast acting
> 
> ...


 Nice one, cheers.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I already had an hypo on lantus. Awesome gains but never touched it again after this. always anxious before going to sleep and never wake up again  Just my 2cents.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

One of my insulins is Insulatard (diabetic), I take it once at night and once when I wake up...or 12ish hours apart, doesnt have a sharp peak like lantus.


----------

